# HELP! My Room Smells Like Pee!



## orange_mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

I keep baby's diaper pail in my room, as he cosleeps with me. My room is starting to smell like pee and he is less than 3 months old!  I use a dry diaper pail... actually just a plastic pail with a lid on it. I wash every 2 days. I started using a humidifier about 6 weeks ago when ds had a cold, and then continued using it every night for the white noise. Not sure if the moisture is making it worse? I desperately do NOT want my room and my home to smell like pee. I keep thinking if it's this bad already, my home will soon smell like a zoo!  Does anyone have any ideas why it is... and what I can do to make it go away?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

If you clean everything really well and air things out (open a window) it will go away (My laundry room smelled like this...) However, once you start putting diapers back in there it will smell again...

I don't know how to keep the smell from starting...


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I would think it is a wash issue. Either build-up or not getting clean enough.

Until you figure it out I would give the diapers a quick rinse before tossing in the pail.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

I would say the humidifier is probably making it worse. I would find something else for white noise. I would make sure to sanitize the pail every time you wash diapers. I will say my diapers go in a small round laundry basket with no lid. I don't get any smell unless I leave them without washing for more than 3 days or if we have a nasty poop. Rinsing your dipes before you pail may help, but it could also make them smell musty.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

We never kept the diapers in the house. My diaper pail was right outside the door on the back porch. I never could stand the smell of pee in the house, and mo matter how clean I kept the pail wet diapers just stank of urine.


----------



## LadybugMamma (Apr 26, 2011)

i would say its probably build-up or the humidifier, if the only thing that has changed is the humidifier and time, then thats probably the culprit. If you dont have a humidity gage, i would get one, it can cause health problems if your room is too humid. ditto cleaning everything and stripping diapers. also, might sprinkle some baking soda on top the pail every diaper or 2. you can also just put the night time diapers in the pail in the bathroom each morning, and just have a bucket or something for the bedroom.


----------



## Petite Bottoms (May 18, 2011)

Maybe use a pail liner, twist it and fold it down so that it traps the smell. I agree that the humidifier is probably making it worse. I have a sound machine that makes the same noise as a humidifier.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Definitely get a pail liner. In the mean time, clean out the pail, let it dry and sprinkle some baking soda in the bottom of it. Also, if you have any EOs, you can put a few drops on a washcloth and drop it in with the diapers to mask the odor.


----------

